# Helm beim Trialen?



## MC_Schreier (27. April 2005)

Hey Leutz,
mal ne Frage: Fidnet ihr ein Helm beim trialen erforderlich? Ihr habt sicherlich auf dem Gebiet schon mehr Erfahrung als ich....
Welche könnt ihr mir empfehlen `? soll ich übers inet bestellen oder direkt vor Ort, da man ja doch nich immer gleich die richtige Größe findet... die Dresdner aus Forum können mir vllt. gleichmal paar tipp`s geben, bei welchem bikeshop in DD ich einen Helm kaufen kann, der auch nich zu teuer is....

besten Dank
cYa


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (27. April 2005)

MC_Schreier schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Leutz,
> mal ne Frage: Fidnet ihr ein Helm beim trialen erforderlich? Ihr habt sicherlich auf dem Gebiet schon mehr Erfahrung als ich....
> Welche könnt ihr mir empfehlen `? soll ich übers inet bestellen oder direkt vor Ort, da man ja doch nich immer gleich die richtige Größe findet... die Dresdner aus Forum können mir vllt. gleichmal paar tipp`s geben, bei welchem bikeshop in DD ich einen Helm kaufen kann, der auch nich zu teuer is....
> 
> ...



also ich würde sagen helm auf!! ich fahre auch mit, weil ich schon 2 mal aufn hinterkopf gefallen bin. hatte aber nen helm auf, zu glück!!

ich würde dir den hier empfehlen. ich finde den ganz top und kostet auch nur 20 .   

Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobe-Daddy (27. April 2005)

Darf man fragen bei was du aufn Hinterkopf gefallen bist ?


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (27. April 2005)

muss jeder selbst wissen. ich trage auch immer einen helm. wer keinen helm beim trialen trägt macht das nur auf grund von defiziten oder komplexen, wiel sonst gibts ja keinen grund.
hab aba kein bock auf diskusion, aba so isses nunmal.

gut, bei manchen gibts da oben halt nix zu schützen, da kann man natürlich auf einen helm verzichten.

sei kein dummi, nimmn gummi
sei kein schelm tragn helm
sei kein schalk und trink alk
sei geil, fahre ghettostyle......get it now, bitch

cheers max


----------



## Levelboss (27. April 2005)

Also ich habe beim Trialen schon zwei Helme zerstört. Daher immer mit Helm!


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (27. April 2005)

Tobe-Daddy schrieb:
			
		

> Darf man fragen bei was du aufn Hinterkopf gefallen bist ?



einmal hab ich nen treter zu hoch gezogen und bin nicht gegen die kante gekommen sondern drüber hinaus geschossen und nach hinten gafallen. das andere mal ist noch gar nicht so lang her. da wollte ich von ner mauer auf ne rail springen, bin nen kleinen stück zu weit auf die rail gesprungen und mein hr ist abgerutsch und bin wieder rückwärts gefallen.

Jan


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (27. April 2005)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> wer keinen helm beim trialen trägt macht das nur auf grund von defiziten oder komplexen, wiel sonst gibts ja keinen grund.
> hab aba kein bock auf diskusion, aba so isses nunmal.



der heiland hat gesprochen oder was ?


----------



## frufoor (27. April 2005)

stellt sich ja nicht die frage ob Trialen mit Helm, 
sondern Biken mit Helm.

Ich hab immer ne Schüssel auf'm Kopf wenn ich mit dem Bike unterwegs bin.
Ein Sturz muß ja nicht mal selber verschuldet sein.

Kenne aber genügend die ohne fahren und ich denke, daß muß auch jeder selbst entcheiden, ob mit oder ohne, genau wie beim Sex...
... es kann was passieren, muß es aber nicht....    

Aber ich denke man kann sagen, daß er zumindest nicht beim Trial stört.
Also, bitte, jeder wie er es mag!


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (27. April 2005)

Diese ganze Diskussion ist sowieso der größte Schwachsinn, dann könnteste auch anfangen mit "Wieso trägst du kein Rückenpanzer?! Biste gern querschnittsgelähmt oder was alläh?" 
"Wieso trägste keine Schienbeinschoner, brichste dir gern deine Schienbeine, ALLÄ?"
So ein Schwachsinn das jedesmal wieder anzufangen echt und "jeder der keinen Helm trägt ist dumm" oder Aussagen dergleichen ist genauso, als wenn ich sagen würde. "Ihr seid alle Wichser, das ist so und da müssen wir nicht weiter drüber reden, das ist meine Meinung und die ist Gesetz!"
Bei BMXern siehste z.b. so gut wie niemand (außer vert) der mit Helm fährt, sind die jetzt alle dumm ? Ich glaube kaum..


----------



## MrTrial (27. April 2005)

> Fidnet ihr ein Helm beim trialen erforderlich?


Ich bin für : *JA* 

_Tobe_: - Wegen Rückenpanzer etc.

Also ich bin auch schon zwei mal auf den Hinterkopf gefallen - zum Glück mit Helm! Das der Kopf irgendwo gegenschlägt (wie z.B. den Boden) ist schon wesentlich wahrscheinlicher als dass man *so* fällt, dass es zu einer starken Rückenverletzung kommt. Ausserdem ist dein Oberkörper (hoffe ich für dich jedenfalls mal) wie meiner mit ordentlich Muskeln bepackt die die Wirbelsäule relativ gut verpacken. Deine Nackenmuskeln können beim Fall nach hinten den Kopf auf jeden Fall nicht oben halten - keine Chance! Desweiteren kann man Kopfverletzungen ja wohl nicht mit nem geprellten oder gebrochenen Schienbein vergleichen.

Es gibt ja auch Leute die sich durch den Helm gestört fühlen - genau wie die ganz coolen im Auto - der Scheiß Gurt stört auch immer so übelst!   

_SAFETY FIRST_  

Gruß


----------



## Cryo-Cube (27. April 2005)

@Tobe










 Is ja dein gutes Recht das was TrialsMax geschrieben hat dämlich zu finden, aber dann selber mit so nem "aber Bmxer " Schmarn kontern lol
Des is doch mindestens genauso dämlich.

Und ja, ich find es dämlich das fast alle Bmxer ohne Helm fahren. 
Nicht weil sie keinen aufhaben, des is mir egal, sondern weil ich genau weis das 99% von denen keinen tragen weils es in der Szene als "uncool" gilt. Und das is echt lächerlich und Kinderkacke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobe-Daddy (27. April 2005)

Ich glaub kaum das nen BMX pro noch irgendjemand beiweisen muss wie kool er ist.

@MrTrial

Hau dir ma ne Rail aus 2m Höher in Rücken binma gespannt wieviel dann noch abgefangen wird.


----------



## Trial infected (27. April 2005)

also beim BMXen bin ich der meinung das er einfach mal stört z.b. beim backflip or something else! und das wird beim trialen bei manchen auch so sein wie zum beispiel bei mir> seitdem ich fahre, fahre ich ohne heln und wenn man nich daran gewöhnt is lenkt es ziemlich ab! das merke ich besonders wenn ich auf wettkampf bin! und wenn man schon ne weile fährt müsste man auch wissen wie man sich verhalten muss wenn man merkt das man übers HR schießt! und wenn man beim trialen nich übertriebt dann muss man meiner meinung nach auch keinen tragen, denn an dieser stelle möchte ich gern SONNTAGSTRIALER zitieren > ihr zieht ja beim brötchen schneiden auch keinen kettenhandschuh an, oda? 

aba bei aller kritik kommt man am ende immer wieder auf das gleiche ergebnis
---> es muss jeder für sich entscheiden

(wenn das mit der "helmfrage" so weiter geht macht ein Helm oder nicht Heln Thread auf)  

schönen abend noch


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (27. April 2005)

Ich finde der Thread könnte mit diesem objektivem Post geschlossen werden.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (27. April 2005)

Hab ich nur von BMX pros geredet? Find aber auch das es bei den Pros gilt, is eben als nono/uncool angesehen mit Helm zu fahren.
So wie der "keine Vorderbremse" Dogma Schmarn, da hat man ja gleich keinen "style" wenn man ne VR Bremse hat oder benützt.


----------



## Raimund-Aut (27. April 2005)

Pedal gegen Schienbein -> Aua
Rücken gegen Kante - > Aua
Ellenbogen gegen Mauer -> Aua
Hand gegen Titte -> Schön    

Kopf gegen Asphalt -> vielleicht Aua, vielleicht aber auch bleibende Schäden 
und Dachschaden für immer   

Helm gegen Asphalt -> 15 Sekunden Kopfweh und ein gutes Gewissen


----------



## n`argon (27. April 2005)

Tach Herr Schreier,

imho nicht ohne Helm, bin so schon doof genug .
Ne einfache Dirtschüssel für 25-30 Teuros tut es ohne Probleme . ( schau mal bei www.mountainbikes.net )

p.s. : Die Welt ist klein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konrad (27. April 2005)

ich würde dir auch den Giro E2 empfehlen,der is schön leicht.sitzt super aufm kopp und man merkt ihn überhaupt nicht!natürlich muss man ein bissl tiefer in die tasche greifen-100 für ein auslaufmodell,abetr das sollte einem die eigene gesundheit/das eigene leben schon wert sein.ich trage beim trialn immer einen helm;und das genauso selbstverständlich wie schienbeinschoner-natürlich kommt der helm nicht so oft zum einsatz wie die schienbeinschoner-ZUM GLÜCK!
das ganze "cool und uncool gequatsche" is sowieso unnötig-kauft euch nen vernünftigen helm,da man den wirklich nicht merkt und gut is!


----------



## trialsrider (28. April 2005)

@ Trial infected!


Also ich kann mich der Meinung nur anschließen! Ich fahre auch nicht immer mit Helm sobald ich ein bisschen hüpfe! Aber wenn ich weiss das ich rail gaps und ähnliches machen will dann zieh ich einen auf! Besonders im Sommer stören die Dinger wenn es so heiss ist!.....aber dennoch muss man wissen was man tut lieber schwitzen als nen Riss im Schädel!  

Letzten Worte eines U-Boot Kapitäns: "Puh....hier muss mal gelüftet werden!"


----------



## MrTrial (28. April 2005)

> Kopf gegen Asphalt -> vielleicht Aua, vielleicht aber auch bleibende Schäden


quoted for truth!


----------



## kochikoch (28. April 2005)

Helm -----> Ja  

bei wettkampf darf man auch nicht ohne helm antreten also warum tun wirs dann beim training nicht?

ich fahre immer mit helm, zum ein als schutz für mich, zum zweiten als vorbild für die kleinen  und drittens schaust irgendwelche wettkämpfe im tv fahren auch alle mit helm  

da zieht doch das argument profis fahren immer mit helm und profis sind wir alle, weil das wo wir mit dem rad hoch runter und drüber springen, kommt die hälfte der menschheit nicht mal zu fuß lang, aufgrund von fettleibigkeit, krankheiten, dummheit und was weis ich noch alles


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (28. April 2005)

Diese Hirnlose diskussion immer wieder.. es soll wirklich jeder für sich entscheiden.Und dauert dieses booor wie verantwortungslos bist denn du weil du im Training nicht mit Helm fährst.ES NERVT.


----------



## kochikoch (28. April 2005)

Robi_C._DoubleP schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Hirnlose diskussion immer wieder.. es soll wirklich jeder für sich entscheiden.Und dauert dieses booor wie verantwortungslos bist denn du weil du im Training nicht mit Helm fährst.ES NERVT.



gereizt


----------



## chri§ (28. April 2005)

nen helm ist eigentlich ein absolutes "must have", aber ich kanns auf der anderen seite auch verstehen, dass manche nicht mit helm fahren. mach ich auch ab und zu. also besser is dat schon mit helm. aber auch hier gilt wie immer: jeder so wie er mag. und niemand ist dumm weil  er keinen helm trägt oder son gedöns. das ist einfach eine frage der persönlichen prioritäten. bei dem einen liegen sie hier und bei nem anderem dort.


----------



## kochikoch (28. April 2005)

ganz nach dem motto alles darf nix muß!!!


----------



## SONNTAGSTRIALER (29. April 2005)

1. warum gibt's datt hier zweimal?

2. 





> an dieser stelle möchte ich gern SONNTAGSTRIALER zitieren > ihr zieht ja beim brötchen schneiden auch keinen kettenhandschuh an, oda?



3. viele verletzen sich gerade aus dem grund, dass sich sich übernehmen, weil "mit Helm ja nichts passieren kann".

4. Schuhe die übern Knöchel gehen finde ich viel wichtiger als helm (Kolben gegen Knöchel = aua / verstauchungen sich auch nicht schön)

5. Das einzige was vor Verletzungen schützt sind Muskeln!
Denn ohne Körperspannung läuft gar nichts. Bevor ich mein Kopf gegen irgend eine Mauer kloppe steck' ich doch die Hände dazwischen (Trial Infected weiß wovon ich rede)


----------



## MrTrial (29. April 2005)

> Das einzige was vor Verletzungen schützt sind Muskeln



Habe ich ja auch schon gesagt - aber da kannst du Nackenmuskeln wie Schumi haben; bei nem Sturz reichen die nicht aus um den head vom Boden fern zuhalten.

Und bevor hier weiter diskutiert wird was man noch alles schützen kann:
LEUTE welche Körperteile sind euch denn noch alles wichtiger als euer Kopf (Kommt mir jetzt nicht mit Tiefschutz).
Also erst Helm, und dann (zusätzlich) noch andere Schützer.
Meine Meinung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TRAILER (29. April 2005)

ich würde sagen das das mal jeder für sich selbst entscheiden soll.
diese Diskussion ist eh bescheuert genau wie was ist besser 20 zoll oder 26 zoll.


----------



## MC_Schreier (29. April 2005)

erstmal: sry an die die ich hier nerve... 
zweitens: servus master argon, tja.... die welt ist in der tat klein.
drittens:danke für die Tipp`s


----------



## Schevron (29. April 2005)

MrTrial schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt ja auch Leute die sich durch den Helm gestört fühlen - genau wie die ganz coolen im Auto - der Scheiß Gurt stört auch immer so übelst!
> 
> _SAFETY FIRST_
> 
> Gruß



Dazu fällt mir eine nette geschichte ein:
Eines Arbeitstages beim roten kreuz, hatten wir auch mal einen der dachte er braucht keinen gurt beim Autofahren (Beifahrer). bis sich doch diese andere frau erdreistete auf die andere fahrbahn zu kommen und frontal in ihn reinzuscheppern.

Nun, dieser arme tropf, oder besser sein gesicht, machte innige bekanntschaft mit dem amaturenbrett eines 2er Golfs. Soll ich euch verraten wer gewonnen hat???
nun ja, in der beatmungsmaske, die wir zum wiederbeleben verwendet hatten stecken noch einige teile seiner nase, als wir vergeblich die reanimation abgebrochen haben.


So viel zu dem thema!

Helm auf, und fertig. wer meint das er ihn nicht braucht. Auch recht. wieder bißl was in der Rentenkasse gespart!


----------



## Berliner Team T (30. April 2005)

SONNTAGSTRIALER schrieb:
			
		

> 5. Das einzige was vor Verletzungen schützt sind Muskeln!
> Denn ohne Körperspannung läuft gar nichts.



Alter labberst du mal wieder nen Sche iss ich weiss nich ob du den Klaas hier ausm Forum kennst aber soweit ich mich dran erinnern kann hatte der auch nen paar muskeln siehe hier
http://www.alexfrings.com/downloads/vorher.jpg
und als er sich geledert hatte hatte er auch spannung in seinen armen sogar mehr als genug und dannach sah er so aus 
http://www.alexfrings.com/downloads/nachher.jpg 
also lass dir mal ne bessere erklärung einfallen.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (30. April 2005)

ehm jungs, problem is, manche reden einfach etwas viel mist, deswegen gibts diese diskusion.
wenn man durchtrainiert is und eine gewisse anzahl an muskel hat, dann schützen diese einen schon vor verletzungen, und zwar, wenn du z.B. dir das knie verdrehst (so wie das mir passiert is) ich hab mir voll kanne das knie verdreht, bei anderen untrainierten wäre da jedes band gerissen und das knie könntste wegschmeißen, ich habs mir nur leicht angezerrt und kann lediglich eine woche keinen sport machen. also so hat das der doc gemeint, dass ich nur eine leichte verletzung habe, das meine sehnen und so die belastung gewöhnt sind und meine beinmuskeln eine schwerere verletzung verhindert haben, aba das is natürlich kein grund zu sagen ui da hat jem. muskeln dem kann nix passieren......so läuft das nicht, wenn man voll kanne aufn kopf fältt, bringen einem keine muskeln irgendwas. angenommen du fällst aufn arm, dann is der untrainierte arm schneller gebrochen, als der durchtrainierte arm....
 Max


----------



## andi87 (1. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

also ich fahr auch immer mit Helm.

Bin schon öfters aufs köpfchen gefallen und einmal hats mir den helm komplett zerschossen (an der seite bis zur mitte durchgebrochen) als ich beim bunnyhop nicht über das 85cm hohe geländer gekommen bin   .
und das bike mir voll aufn kopf geflogen ist!

also wenn ich ihn da nicht aufgehabt hätte weiß ich nicht wo ich jetzt wäre.

also immer mit!!

empfehlen kann ich den lazer fugitive oder so eine art skaterhelm (gefallen mir optisch besser!)

andi


----------



## ride (1. Mai 2005)

Tobe-Daddy schrieb:
			
		

> Bei BMXern siehste z.b. so gut wie niemand (außer vert) der mit Helm fährt, sind die jetzt alle dumm ? Ich glaube kaum..



Wie kommst du eigentlich darauf? ich fahre seit fast 10 Jahren BMX und glaub mir, es fahren weit mehr Leute mit Helm als bloss die Vertrider !! Die meisten fahren rampen, park und dirt meistens mit helm. Nur beim street fahren ist der helm oft nicht dabei, aus dem gleichen grund wie die Streetskater keinen Helm tragen. Weils irgendwie unstylisch ist und nicht zu real ghetto-street-fahren passt  , oder weil man ja nicht immer gleich die heftigsten tricks macht, wenn man in der Stadt rumcruist! 

Ich trag beim bmx-street fahren auch nie einen helm, komischerwese aber beim trial-fahren trag ich meistens einen Helm, weil fahrradtrial für mich sowieso viel mehr ein sport ist als BMX oder skaten (sowohl von der körperlichen anstrengung als auch von der sportlichen organisation/trainigsaufbau etc her) da find ich helmtragen auch direkt viel weniger unpassend.  Ausserdem ist es auch so, dass man beim trialen VIEL(!) öfters/einfacher auf den Hinterkopf knallen kann, als beim BMX fahren!!!

aber wie gesagt, soll jeder für sich selber entscheiden.


----------



## trialcore (6. Mai 2005)

Hi..

Helm auf, Rückenprotector an, Ellebogenschoner und Knieschoner. That's it.

Denn wer schon mal nen Bunnyhop auf einen Felsen gemacht hat, dabei mit der Hose am Sattel (jau Old School Trialbike)  hängengeblieben ist und dabei aus 1,20m auf den Rücken geknallt ist, sich die Ellebogen auf dem Fels beim Versuch den Fall abzubremsen aufgeschlagen hat und Nächtelang Schmerzen beim Atmen hatte (und ich meine S C H M E R Z E N ), der weiss wovon ich rede.

Ja, mir ist seid Jahren nix mehr passiert, bis auf einmal die Bremse durchgerutscht, aber trotzdem nehme ich das Mehrgewicht in Kauf.

Trialcore was yesterday !!!

MfG NelsoN


----------



## HeavyMetal (6. Mai 2005)

ja also man kanns auch übertreiben, sicher, wenn einem mal sowas passiert ist... aber ich bin auch schon aufn rücken geknallt aber rückenprotektor? naja und ellenbogen und knieschohner? man muss sich doch auch richtig bewegen können! helm is klar und ich nehm jetz auch wieder schienbeinschohner aber sonst, da könnte man ja auch noch so knöchelschohner ran machen und schulterschohner...brustpanzer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (6. Mai 2005)

bin auch aufn rücken geflogen, ich kann das mit dem atmen nachvollziehen (wirbel & rippe gebrochen) was ich daraus gelernt hab ist das man nicht an den bremsen sparen sollte (flexen, beläge, etc)


----------



## kochikoch (8. Mai 2005)

trialcore schrieb:
			
		

> Hi..
> 
> Helm auf, Rückenprotector an, Ellebogenschoner und Knieschoner. That's it.
> 
> ...




hi,

old school, mit hose am sattel hängen bleiben kenne ich auch noch!
voll sch**ße der dreck, seit dem fahr ich mit running hosen trial, die sind wie eine zweite haut und haben nicht das polster im schritt wie die radler hosen.


----------



## elhefe (9. Mai 2005)

SONNTAGSTRIALER schrieb:
			
		

> 5. Das einzige was vor Verletzungen schützt sind Muskeln!
> Denn ohne Körperspannung läuft gar nichts. Bevor ich mein Kopf gegen irgend eine Mauer kloppe steck' ich doch die Hände dazwischen (Trial Infected weiß wovon ich rede)




Muskeln auf der Stirn sehen auch ziemlich schei.ße aus (genau wie am Hinterkopf)


Und....     TRAILER ist wieder da....


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (9. Mai 2005)

Kann mir jemand mit nem Koxx Helm mal sagen welche Größe er im Helm hat und wat fürn Dickschädel er in cm hat ?


----------



## isah (9. Mai 2005)

ich hab 58 soweit ich weiss und hab gr "L", passt sehr gut (besser als die anderen skaterhelme die ich anhatte, wobei der von tsg auch was hat)


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (9. Mai 2005)

Jemand mit nem 59er Kopf zufällig ? Weiss net ob ich L oder XL nehmen soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (9. Mai 2005)

ich hab mein vater grad gezwungen meinen stinkenden (!!) helm aufzusetzten, der hat 59-60, er passt noch gut rein. nach vorne ist eher wenig platz, zur seite aber noch ein bisschen. Aber das kommt ja auf die kopfform an.

Da der "XL" wirklich nen ordentlich stückchen größer ist rate ich dir eher zum "L". Am besten wo bestellen wo du ihn noch umtauschen kannst (frag mal den jan, ich denke bei dem kannst du den umtauschen wenn er zu klein ist   )

martin


----------



## Cryo-Cube (10. Mai 2005)

Ich würd den Koxx Helm garnicht nehmen, das is nur so ein standart oldschool dirt helm...find ich recht hässlich.

Die neuren Dirt/street helme sehen imo geiler aus. Allen voran die Pro tek signature helme


----------



## MrTrial (10. Mai 2005)

Ich weis nicht, sieht der nicht komisch aus beim Trialen?
ich steh da doch eher ganz konservativ auf einen schicken 'Fahrrad-helm'


----------



## trialsrider (10. Mai 2005)

Hm...also zum Thema Protektoren.....ich fahr immer mit Ritterrüstung
und schaffe nen Sidehop auf ne Ep!   

Und denn Helm find ich geil (den Protec)
wo gibtsn den??  
Kaufen wollen ich.....

Und warum nennt sich jeman hier "trailer"    
AAAAAHHH!!! der will ärgern.....  
Und hat es geschafft!   


Gruß
Martin


----------



## MrTrial (11. Mai 2005)

Ich finds super. Er sagt ja nur, dass er einen trailer hat. Wenns der aus dem Avatar ist, dann ist der auch echt geil.


----------



## trialsrider (11. Mai 2005)

Ja wir verstehen ja auch alle Spass! NUR ICH NICHT!!!!!!  

ne quark...  
kann mir trotzdem jemand sagen wos den Helm gibt??

Gruss 
Martin


----------



## Cryo-Cube (11. Mai 2005)

ich glaub GOOGLE hat ihn


----------



## trialsrider (11. Mai 2005)

stimmt da kriegt man alles!


----------



## Cryo-Cube (11. Mai 2005)

lol
Such nach "Pro Tec signature"


----------



## MajorScar (11. Mai 2005)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaub GOOGLE hat ihn



joa...2min dann konnte er mir sagen, wo er im lager liegt 

Klicks Du

edit:

Ich merk grad, "den" Helm gibs da garnicht.
aber man koennt ja mal ne mail schreiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cryo-Cube (11. Mai 2005)

aber nicht die falschen pro tec kaufen

die ACE helme sind die






die schlichteren sind die B2





die gibst übrigens bei parano-garage oder wie die seite heist und gs-bmx.de


----------

